# Best tasting shark?



## seattleman1969

Any opinions out there on the best tasting sharks of the Gulf? I've had thresher and mako from the Pacific that was pretty darn tasty any way you cook it!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Only shark I have ever eaten was a black tip. At first I thought it was gonna taste like **** becuase of the smell. We took care of the meat from the moment the shark was on the beach until it was frozen the took a few more steps once it was time to cook it and it was way better than I thought it would be.


----------



## hardheadeater

I've only tried to eat 3 sharks. A 2' blacktip in the oven, that was decent, a 6'6" bull shark which had rubbery, awful meat, and a 4'9" blacktip on the grill that was very good. So my vote goes to blacktips-grilled.


----------



## 535

blacktip grilled... anything under 5' and properly cared for

jc


----------



## BU

I'm an Atlantic Sharpnose fan.Fresh-not frozen-GRILLED! W/all of them "Clean 'em before you catch 'em"


----------



## waderdude832

black tip. right when u catch it open the belly and gut it. and then cut the tail and bleed it for a little bit then steaks on the grill well be good


----------



## Freshwaterman

Mako is by far the best shark. A small blacktip or bull can be a good eat if you will take these steps:

1. Crank it in fast - less smell and less lactic acid in the muscle. If shark smells bad toss it back.
2. Cut tail off and cut gills to bleed and kill fish immediately while it is still alive. You can do this over the side of a boat safely with some practice, some help, a good knife and calm seas.
3. Cut off head and gut shark dump guts after shark has bled out.
4. Carefully cut out dark meat at base of gut cavity by cutting around it and lifting it out - this is the organ with most of the stink in it.
5. You are left with a cleaned shark minus head, tail, guts, blodd and stink - but with the skin still on. The skin has a most of the urea stink that is left in it. You can ice it now or proceed.
6. Spilt the fish along side the cartilage into two hunks running lengthwise. Run sharp knife to cut away skin. Trim meat of skin, cartilage and dark meat. Place in baggie and ice.
7. I like to soak meat in Italian dressing before grilling. After about 30 minutes and take it out coat it with a combination of olive oil and garlic with very light amount of Tony's and lemon Pepper


----------



## JD761

Small BT or sandbar. Of course a mako is going to be the best, but it's a rare delicacy.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas

Makos got that swordfish taste. Recently I've heard that nurse, believe it or not, are one of the best tasting sharks because of their shellfish diet. I'll stick to whiting taco's for the trouble I guess lol.


----------



## Jolly Roger

What Flakman said,


----------



## jrw

*Black Tip Shark*

*At the Bolivar beach home (Crystal Beach) we would fry up the*
*Black Tip & the Spec. Trout and the kids would eat all the Black Tip*
*leaving the trout .*

*Tried a Bull Shark one time and did not like it at all.*


----------



## lunkerbrad

I like those sharp nose after they lay in the party boat box all day ride in the heat pluss there guts left in them 12hrs and hung out to stink on way in
and hung out to jerkify one more time for a pic taste great that is most folks experience with shark ,.


----------



## BU

Seen just as many BT's lay in the party boat box marinating all day in their excrement just as well.LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDL

First thing, get the liver out ASAP , then on with the blood letting ! small bull's and black-tip is all I've tried , the just bareley legal size is the best for the grill .


----------



## sbw9056

I've tried blactip, sand, hammerhead, and bonnethead shark. They all taste the same to me. I prefer them fried.


----------



## madshark

From this area, Blacktip or Sharpnose. I have also eaten a few Bulls to about 250#. All handled this way.

1) Immediately out of the water, cut off the tail and let the still beating heart pump out as much blood as possible.
2) As soon as the shark is dead enough to handle, filet it. Remove the skin on both sides and take out the blood line and any dark meat left on the filets.
3) Bag and bury in ice. It freezes pretty well cut into serving size pieces and frozen in a bag with water.

I like to marinate it in Italian dressing for a couple hours and grill over charcoal. Shark is extremely lean. If you over cook it it will be dry. Take it off when it is cooked to the point of medium rare beef and it will finish cooking on the way to the table.

Mark


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I have cooked both black tip and bull shark on the pit. Both were great. Bot were promptly bled while alive then gutted then tossed on ice. Both were under 4'. Have only tried these two. I have only caught two from the beach. The rest of my sharks have been caught from kayak, had to release them crazed fools!


----------



## Sharkbite

Mako by far....


----------



## hogginhank

We hauled in a 250# Mako a couple years ago on a party boat and the deck hand said we would have to cook it different?? Well when we cooked it too long it became mushy?? I know that doesn't sound right but that is what happened. It was really good though.


----------



## jamesgreeson

I perfer blacktip,i treat it like deer meat in texas.I cut the tail off and gut it in the water bring it home ,fillet it out and soak the fillets a couple of days changing out the water and draining all the blood out.When you can stick it to your nose and not smell anything,its ready.I soak mine in green tabasco sauce,then fry it up in small pieces.


----------



## Captain Kyle

_They are too much work for me :work:, I kept a blacktip once it tasted like swordfish. If you really really really like swordfish then keep it but follow flackmans steps fully! thats important! DO NOT KEEP HAMMERHEADS even though they look really cool! They are bad. 
:cheers: _


----------



## muddnasty

a friend of mind caught a hammer head on a party boat once... i soaked the fillets in milk over night and they were great.. i fooled my kids b/c i mixed them in with some snapper i cooked.lol to this very day, they refuse to believe they ate shark...lol

but i do prefer blacktip, maybe b/c thats all i have ever had besides what i mentioned above


----------



## Captain Kyle

I have never soaked them in milk before, but i am a bad cook when it comes to fish. I can make a hell of a ribeye and king crab meal! I guess I will try that if someone gives me hammerhead filets. I wont keep them on my boat anymore, too messy + to much work.


----------



## muddnasty

soaking in milk takes away some of the fishy aroma they say...


----------



## great white fisherman

I would not eat any shark except a Mako. All other sharks except the mako pee threw there muscle and body. That is why they smell like they do. A Mako has a bladder and pees like we do thus it is a much better eating fish. The amonia smell that comes from most sharks is due to the build up of pee in there muscle tissue.


----------



## muddnasty

gee thanks, i just threw up in my mouth.lol


----------



## whistlingdixie

Mako is hands down the best shark to eat and the only shark i will keep. It is better then swordfish and taste so good on the grill


----------



## Tiny

Well for use that don't have the opportunity to catch Mako, I will only eat Blacktips, Spinners and Bulls. All fish under 100lbs, but preferably over 50lbs.

Immediately after the catch, while still alive, gut the fish, soak in the salt water for about 10 minutes and then put on ice.

All others (unless I ever catch a Mako) are catch and release.


----------



## DFoley

We ate baby mako shark in the cook islands a long time ago. I remember it was awesome, seems like it was whole too, just gutted. Im talkin a 15 inch baby. Of course its highly illegal here haha. 

Ive had blacktip and bull sharks and these were nasty compared to the babies haha.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Kinda barbaric and makes a helluva mess but if you wanna eat shark heres what you have to do as soon as you land it.

cut off its head

gut it

hang it ove the side and let it bleed out

pack the carcass in ice

Makes a heckuva a chum line after the first one.


----------



## Levelwind

Have eaten a few Black tips and they were O.K. Mako is excellent. If you like swordfish you'll love Mako, but the other really GOOD shark is (as someone else mentioned) Thresher. They are plentiful off Cali but they do occur in the GOM.


----------



## iamatt

Once you've had bad shark you'll never go back. Hard to erase that ammonia smell/ flavor from your memory.


----------



## Gilbert

why did you bring up a 7 year old thread?


----------



## fultonswimmer

Gilbert said:


> why did you bring up a 7 year old thread?


Are the Cowgirls really thinking about letting Murray go and then try to sign Peterson?


----------



## Gilbert

fultonswimmer said:


> Are the Cowgirls really thinking about letting Murray go and then try to sign Peterson?


I don't know. Let me call Jerry Jones and ask him what his plans are.


----------



## bingorocks

The kind you get at the restaurant.


----------



## waltmeda

There are a lot of people in this thread that got banned. Makes me want to go back and find the threads that got them banned.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

waltmeda said:


> There are a lot of people in this thread that got banned. Makes me want to go back and find the threads that got them banned.


Haha I noticed that too. 6 of gone on one thread! Usually whatever go them banned was deleted as well.


----------



## shadslinger

Let them all go, sharks, especially bull sharks smell and taste bad. 
I don't care to eat any fish that have to do more to than fillet and cut the red out.

All that soaking, bleeding, gutting immediately, well that's too much work. 
I have heard that bull sharks have the highest concentration of testosterone of any animal, but that might be a fish myth. 
I have eaten a few small BTs and they were good, I did all of the bleeding, gutting, etc...but one day put some in my mouth that tasted like ammonia concentrate, and decided that croakers/sand trout/whiting/ and heck even piggy perch, were better tasting and ten time less the hassle.
I have heard makos are tasty, but never caught one and don't know any surf fishermen on the upper coast who have caught one here.
Eat something else like the left over bait.
I was a little hesitant to reply with all of the redmen on the thread!


----------

